# Missus reversed into a wall, help please!



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

So the inevitable happened this morning, the missus borrowed my car like she does every week to go to college.... and has slowly backed into the wall at the back of the car park

Cue the pictures!


























































Car is a Spirit Blue Fiesta ST

Now the grey plastic trim has had it, so I'm going to need to buy one of those, and can get one from ebay for £70

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW-GENUINE-FORD-FIESTA-ST-REAR-BUMPER-UPPER-EXTENSION-2008-ONWARD-MK-7-8-/331337667069

Now what to do with the bumper, it needs a respray but the gouge is very deep, so i'm not sure what happens there

I can get these two ff ebay too which are options 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Ford-2014-Ford-Fiesta-ST-Rear-Bumper-Immaculate-Condition-/331718881727?hash=item4d3bfc71bf:g:iTUAAOSwt6ZWWIeT

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW-GENUINE-SPIRIT-BLUE-FORD-FIESTA-ST-REAR-BUMPER-2012-ONWARD-/331336874833?hash=item4d25377b51:g:XHYAAOSwd4tULoEG

but would need all the trim bits fitting

Any advise would be appreciated!!


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Maybe not let her take your car anymore. I'd advise she uses the bus.

Bumper can be easily fixed. Bit of filler then some high build primer. Followed by a full respray.

Cost roughly £180 too £200

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

J306TD said:


> Maybe not let her take your car anymore. I'd advise she uses the bus.
> 
> Bumper can be easily fixed. Bit of filler then some high build primer. Followed by a full respray.
> 
> ...


Haha yep she can sort herself out!

Awesome, so the rear bumper can be used, I'm just in a bit of a quandary, as the cost of the respray is going to be at least as much a replacement

I'm going to have to take the old one off anyway to fit the trim, so if it's off, might I be better just fitting that £200 one from eBay?

I just heard horror stories of resprays not quite matching, and as it's metallic might it stick out loads?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Just get the lot painted, shouldn't cost too much. 

Same with the plastic trim, easy fix for a good body shop.


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

can be re used with ease. have repaired wurse than that


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh okay, I didn't know the trim could be saved too, is that a paint job too?

Would the whole bumper be resprayed, from where it meets the car on both sides?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Best to get the bumper painted off the car. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

it will most likely be blended out further down the bumper


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Ah right, cool, would there be any detriment to doing the whole plastic bumper? Other than cost of course 

Anyone also know any good body shops in the Lincoln/Doncaster/S****horpe area?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

what about a smart repair? Also retro fit parking sensors i think. Kit is only about £20 on eBay lol


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

aerodynamic18 said:


> what about a smart repair? Also retro fit parking sensors i think. Kit is only about £20 on eBay lol


Could it be smart repaired? Sorry I'm not that knowledgeable of these things

Yeah next car is having parking sensors for sure!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

It can be smart repaired, smart repair is generally repairs on bumpers and on the corners, it could be risky in terms of quality depends who you have


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

JCoxy said:


> It can be smart repaired, smart repair is generally repairs on bumpers and on the corners, it could be risky in terms of quality depends who you have


Yeah I think I'm going to go down the respray route

I'm still in two minds on the new bumper tho. If the cost is the same, which would be preferable?

Obviously if the painting is significantly cheaper I'll go with that, but the £200 bumper is interesting

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Some ford bumpers come pre painted from factory, I would say respray would be slightly cheaper compared to the cost of a new bumper plus fitting.

That black plastic part could be sold separately, or it can be repaired and sprayed with a fine textured paint which works very well, another cheaper option


----------



## SDB278 (Feb 21, 2016)

My missus did the same to her fiesta. Had protected ncd on insurance so just claimed. It didn't effect premiums on renewal. Had to pay the insurance excess but was cheaper than repair. New bumper and trim fitted in 40 mins by body shop while we waited. Bumper came painted from ford, so perfect match. Your insurance situation may be different though.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

SDB278 said:


> My missus did the same to her fiesta. Had protected ncd on insurance so just claimed. It didn't effect premiums on renewal. Had to pay the insurance excess but was cheaper than repair. New bumper and trim fitted in 40 mins by body shop while we waited. Bumper came painted from ford, so perfect match. Your insurance situation may be different though.


I had thought about insurance, as I've got protected ncb, but my excess is £300 so probably going to work out even stevens, and then I've got the premium rise in Nov to deal with too, so I recon its best I sort it myself

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hereisphilly said:


> Could it be smart repaired? Sorry I'm not that knowledgeable of these things
> 
> Yeah next car is having parking sensors for sure!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


you can buy a kit of eBay. I did it. All you do is take bumper off, drill 4 holes and run the wire in and connect to the reverse light connections. I even spayed mine the same colour as the bumper with rattle cans and was a great job. Will save her doing it again. I did it swmbo didn't do what yours did in my vecta i had at the time


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

You know there are other fish in the sea...fish that can drive


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Most new Ford bumpers come ready painted, so it's normally a case of remove and refit. The lower trim can be saved and repaired as you use a texture additive in the laquer to recreate the texture finish. But the damage is minimal on the bumper so repair and paint would be the other option or have it sat repaired by a reputable smart repairer in your area.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Hereisphilly said:


> Ah right, cool, would there be any detriment to doing the whole plastic bumper? Other than cost of course
> 
> Anyone also know any good body shops in the Lincoln/Doncaster/S****horpe area?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


MSM in Winterton, have used them several times. They are not the cheapest but we've used a couple of cheaper places in the past and regretted not going to MSM  Will only use them now.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Natalie said:


> MSM in Winterton, have used them several times. They are not the cheapest but we've used a couple of cheaper places in the past and regretted not going to MSM  Will only use them now.


Awesome, thanks, enquiry sent!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

The only advice I can offer is.......do not bury her in your own garden.

A secluded woods might be ok, but under the patio of someone she's recently had a fight with would be better.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Bero said:


> The only advice I can offer is.......do not bury her in your own garden.
> 
> A secluded woods might be ok, but under the patio of someone she's recently had a fight with would be better.


Haha good points! 
A fallback option is on some tall bridges over water, and it just 'happened' to be very windy that day....

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Hereisphilly said:


> Haha good points!
> A fallback option is on some tall bridges over water, and it just 'happened' to be very windy that day....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Humber Bridge?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Natalie said:


> Humber Bridge?


I was keeping it vague in case this comes back to bite me, but yeah that was my 1st choice...nice fast flowing estuary....

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Plenty of places down the Trent and Ancholme too :lol:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

A bit of an update for you guys

After getting plenty of quotes in the £200-£250 for a respray, and everyone recommending replacing the trim, I decided to pull the trigger on a replacement

Hours drive to Castleford to have a look at that bumper yielded an immaculate example 
It's from a 2015 St that was written off in a head-on, but there is not a single mark on the back bumper

Thoroughly examined in the bright sun, no marks no nothing, it's hardly even swirled. Nothing a whizz with the da can't sort anyway

Sooooo....

£200 lighter and it's home! Trim is coming mid week and then getting it all swapped out



















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Missus won't be happy with it occupying the spare bed but she hasn't got a leg to stand on!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice one, if she moans about it being in the spare bed tell her she's lucky it's not taken her place in yours lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

You could easily sell the old bumper for £100+


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Sicskate said:


> You could easily sell the old bumper for £100+


Yeah the place i got it from said they'd buy it off me, so I'll negotiate to get as much back as I can
I think this is the best solution all round! Just waiting on the plastic trim bit to come mid week and I'll be set

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Got yourself a bargain there. Least once the trim arrives and it's all fitted it will be like a new car again.



Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## billyali86 (Jan 14, 2009)

Get the grey bit done gloss black rather than replacing?

Reckon it will look good


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

billyali86 said:


> Get the grey bit done gloss black rather than replacing?
> 
> Reckon it will look good


Thought about it, but it was cheaper to buy a replacement, and again I might be able to shift the old one

Trim turned up yesterday, so I'm going to give it a coating or 2 of Solution finish before it gets fitted

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

